# First Island Report



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Goby, Kevin and I launched from Chick’s at O-dark-thirty and paddled the three miles to The First Island arriving with the sun around 6. Calvin found the flounder and we each tagged and released several nice fish including this 25 incher Calvin caught that was one inch short of citation. 










Then Kevin and Calvin got into the tog – Kevin tagged and released a dozen small fish through the bottom of the outgoing. I moved to the spine while the tide changed and found some triggerfish using Gulp crab. My first in a kayak. One bit me, taking a good size chunk out of my hand. They’re pretty – pretty mean!










We had paddled to the First looking for sheepshead, and as our bait ran out and the tide picked up Kevin caught this 23 incher (another paper missed by an inch) just as it started to rain. 










Paddled back to the beach, returning just after One, completely drained but stoked after a fantastic day of fishing. 


Ric


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Sounds like a great trip. I ended up getting away from the office a bit early today for a change and will be leaving shortly to revisit the scene of the crime from a couple nights ago.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Pics*

Beautiful fish. Great fish. Way to go.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

them's all some nice fish fo' shizzle.

nice pic of that trigger. as i was scrolling down, i first saw that top of the dorsal fin and was like what in the world is that??


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Do you guys anchor when your out there? Please let me know when you're making the trip again if you're ok with me going. I want to go but I don't want to go alone.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ric, you guys are some serious yakin' FHBs. 

Great job. 

Got of pic of that triggerfish bite?  

I'm pickin' up my yak Monday morning. NTKG and me are gonna fish off Chicks (small boat channel??) in the morning and make a move to his secret spot later in the afternoon. Give me a call if you want to join us, OK. 

This will be my first time yak fishin'.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

sbjvirginia, we anchor for the triggers/tog/sheepies but drift for the flounder and do laps around the island looking for blackdrum, spades, or what ever else lurks in the structure. We covered almost 12 miles that day 4 miles out and back and the rest running around. Probably won't do another 1st trip next weekend, with the new moon and even more intense current, but the fishing should only get better. Give a shout.

NewJeff - Trigger took a nice little chunk out of my hand causing me to bleed profusely. Didn't get a picture, figured the scar would be enough of a reminder. I wrote an extended response to your anchor questions only to find your B-mail box full! Doh! Give me a call.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

What type of anchor do you use? I have not purchased yet and want to get one that will work at the first island.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I take two types of anchors with me to the First. One is a 4.5 pound Danforth with a 5-foot section of chain and 100 feet of rope. The second is a kayak wreck anchor - which is really a beefed up anchor weight for pierfishing. It is a section of metal pipe filled with lead that has an eye bolt sticking out of one end and four lenghts of coathanger wire sticking out of the other. Just like a wreck anchor for a boat, bend the wires to make grapple that will catch in the rocks. To free the anchor, pull the rope, the wires straighten, and the anchor comes free. Genius! Go to Ocean's East II and ask Kevin to make you one. Do you have an anchor trolley system on your boat? If not stop by Wild River Outfitters and check out the model kayak they have set up in the back. Let me know if you have any questions.

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FM, that's one helluva nice flounder...WTG!


----------

